# New setup



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

We like smaller tanks and smaller creatures. This is a newly running 10g. Substrate is not done as you can see its barely .5" and currently only a smidgen of Java Moss attached to a pre-seeded filter.

Topping off the substrate after adding a layer of aqua soil between...what would you do with this tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A good start, I would put moss on rock or wood though.


----------



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

Yeah if you read the post you would see it was already growing off the filter. Not placed.

Not asking if people like this, asking what would they do.


----------



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

susankat :

It appears this member likes to comment on every single post/thread on this site. Some of the comments are very narrow minded and sound like its information from an early time in this hobby. Does bot read posts properly yet insists on leaving a comment ? Lol

Closed minded and quite rude with their responses. Really don't see what purpose keeping that member around would be other than that its the site runner. The person who is hosting this while thing. Or someone close to them. 

This will be my last post, response or thread start on this site. Thanks susankat


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been keeping fish for over 50 years. I will no longer try to give you any help. But I'm not leaving this forum as I am one of the first members her.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

KeeperOFnano said:


> Yeah if you read the post you would see it was already growing off the filter. Not placed.
> 
> Not asking if people like this, asking what would they do.


Well from the response of @susankat they said they would do. Not I like. Id throw some plant substrate in it and plant it with wood and rock and plants. But its rude of you to put words in people's mouth. I've also been on this site for awhile and I vouch for @susankat. If you want drama please find another site. We are all grown people here to discuss fish. Not nic pic other members.


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

Honestly, some of what susankat says is true good advice. Like whenever a beginner asks for help they put out a doc on cycling. But also a lot of what you said is true. @susankat maybe you should be more open minded and stop telling people what to do. Maybe try to give suggestions instead of orders


----------

